# American Flag



## doofy10 (Nov 28, 2001)

I want to show my patriotism so how do I get the American flag at the top of my screen in the menu bar?
-Doofy


----------



## swizcore (Nov 28, 2001)

Go into system preferences and click on "international". Select more than one nationality under keyboard menu and abracadabra!!! Instantly your  Mac is a patriot.


----------



## doofy10 (Nov 28, 2001)

Thanx!!!
-Doofy


----------



## Javintosh (Nov 28, 2001)

I've had it there 'cause that's the only way to get access to dingbats and symbol.

Does anyone know the rationale for putting those two fonts there?


----------



## WoLF (Nov 29, 2001)

Wow, I've always wondered how to get that flag on there! Pretty nifty!


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Nov 29, 2001)

i find than the union jack (UK) flag is the funkiest out of the lot!!! apart from the Welsh Dragon of course, ( i am a proud welshman, no sheep, coal mines, cawl or helen from big brother jokes please, i have heard them all before ) unfortunatley there aint a welsh keyboard layout so i am stuck with the union jack which is fine, reminds me of Geri Halliwells amazing performance at the brit awards wearing her union jack dress when she was part of the spice girls, but oh well, at least i can make do with my Sophie Ellis Bextor desktop pic!!!! ( http://www.sophieellisbextor.com )  she is soooooooo beautiful  blows amidala out of the water anyday


----------



## fryke (Nov 29, 2001)

kill people.


----------



## GuyAdams1 (Nov 29, 2001)

and by the way if anyone wants to take time out to check out the Wonderous Miss Sophie Ellis Bextor or the Marvellous Miss Geri Halliwell then their websites are

http://www.sophieellisbextor.com
http://www.geri-halliwell.com

let me know what you think of my two ladies  

sophie's site has some lovley desktop pictures


----------



## iKevin (Nov 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fryke _
> *kill people. *



only fryke's


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 29, 2001)

Lobby for anti-flag burning legislation.  

Beat the sh!t out of anti-americans (including but not limited to:  gays, arabs aka. "sand niggers", communists, abortion doctors, aethiests, heathens, drug users, hippies, liberals, and other riff-raff.

Drink cheap beer, watch lots of football, and bark at your wife/girlfriend, "get me a beer, and make sure it's cold!"

Buy a gun.

Vandalize a synagouge.

Buy the largest, most inefficient SUV you can afford.  Drive it daily.

Listen to Rush Limbaugh, and appreciate his logic.

Buy another gun.

Watch the War Channel, uuhh, I mean, the History Channel.  

Read books about war, or machines of war, and then talk about weapons of war when getting familiar with a stranger.

Buy another gun.


If you do all this stuff it will make you more of a patriot than any little flag jpeg will.   

Oh yeah, don't question your leaders, they know best and they want to protect us from evil.  The less we know the safer we are.  It's all a matter of national security.


----------



## dricci (Nov 30, 2001)

Aqualung, no offense, but you have problems 
*smacks* snap into it!


----------



## atoms (Nov 30, 2001)

Really.

Guns and cheap beer are great!


----------



## serpicolugnut (Nov 30, 2001)

Aqualung = ill informed dumb ass.

This is a Mac forum - please don't show your stupidity by spouting off your liberal jibberish. If you feel the need to comiserate with others of like mind, may I suggest these sites:

http://www.dnc.org
http://www.turnleft.com
http://www.salon.com
http://www.libdems.org.uk/
http://www.democrats.com/


----------

